#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  普查

## BGs

版主 狼王白牙 2006/06/09 編輯:

本主題經作者表示, 本主題已經寫成研究報告, 調查已結束
故封鎖, 保留原始資料的完整性

這是由狼之樂園成員BGs所發起的問卷調查，目的希望能分析 了解在獸人社群中文參與成員間的基本資料與想法。 
你所提供的訊息在被統計、引用時將會除去個人隱私的部份(作答者的姓名、帳號，或額外的任何隱藏要求)、影射，以及可能對其他人造成冒犯的字眼；若有需要附上作答者姓名、帳號的引用文在發佈前會寄送附本予先請益。 
在你回傳私人訊息時，[作答者]若無另外指定則視為狼版上的帳號，每個[作答者]僅能呈交一份問卷。 
關於保密的問題，抱歉我無法提供除了BGs此名之外再多的擔保，若你願意信任此次問卷發起者的道德操守，以下問題開始： 

(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用)
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 秋楓

大大打的很辛苦吧
小獸會好好回答的˙▽˙

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性  

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台北縣) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 

5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇) 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(個人的信仰) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者) 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
目前剛接觸不太能回答此問題
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
同上

----------


## 幻貓

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
男性 

B.你的網路性別 
男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
台灣；北縣；三重 


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 


F.個人的性取向 
異性戀 

G.信仰 
無

H.教育程度 
國中以下(含國中畢)←準高一生~ 


I.職業 
學生


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
貓 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園 
野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
繪圖 
寫文章 
影片製作←小動畫 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

當初是逛到J.C姐的網站〈但當時沒有專心投入，頂多開始自學畫圖〉，升國三的暑假才又想起了那個網站，逛了幾天〈那時我爸媽出國〉才找到野性疆界。
十二月初，經野疆獸友的介紹找到了狼之樂園~至今~

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

直立生物、有獸的特徵〈毛皮、尾巴、獸耳、肉墊、特殊瞳孔〉、有人的智慧但是內心是愛護地球的、憎恨專門搞破壞環境的人

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

我原本以為跟我有獸人性向的台灣人一定少之又少，但是剛加入獸界的那一刻我才開心的發覺我錯了──原來我不是孤獨的！
加上獸界論壇帶給我蠻好的印象，不搞族群對立、對全會員一視同仁、不談政治〈很厭煩了〉、沒有爆多的灌水文章、幾乎全會員的全心投入、白牙老大的王者〈兼工友〉風範，帶給我的當然是無盡的收穫與快樂！

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

論壇功能好──優點一
參加者有心──優點二
紛爭不會多──優點三
待改進的啊......應該就是獸隻數不夠多，規模無法跟外國比吧~
加油！



打完囉~好多字XDDDD

----------


## 布雷克

第一部份

A.你的真實性別
男性

B.你的網路性別
男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)

23歲 

D.目前居住地
台灣；台中市；西屯區


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
否

F.個人的性取向
同性戀

G.信仰
道教

H.教育程度
二專畢業


I.職業
學生


第二部份

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分
狼

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)
狼之樂園



C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
繪圖
寫文章


D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
1.一年多


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

當初是因為呀一時興起搜尋毛毛裝透過貓熊大的網站找到狼之樂園的連結，好像是剛上二專一年級時

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

直立生物、有獸的特徵〈毛皮、尾巴、獸耳、肉墊、特殊瞳孔〉、有人的智慧但是內心是愛護地球的、憎恨專門搞破壞環境的人

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

我原本以為跟我有獸人性向的台灣人一定少之又少，但是剛加入獸界的那一刻我才開心的發覺我錯了──原來我不是孤獨的！
加上獸界論壇帶給我蠻好的印象，不搞族群對立、對全會員一視同仁、不談政治〈很厭煩了〉、沒有爆多的灌水文章、幾乎全會員的全心投入、白牙老大的王者〈兼工友〉風範，帶給我的當然是無盡的收穫與快樂！

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

論壇功能好──優點一
參加者有心──優點二
紛爭不會多──優點三
待改進的啊......應該就是獸隻數不夠多，規模無法跟外國比吧~希望能多辦活動喔
繼續努力^^大伙加油呀！

----------


## 狼嚎

第一部份

A.你的真實性別
1.男性
2.女性
3.其他(請說明)

B.你的網路性別
1.男性
2.女性
3.中性
4.其他(請說明)

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)
1.0~6歲
2.7~14歲
3.15~18歲"
4.19~25歲
5.26~35歲
6.36~45歲
7.46~65歲
8.66歲以上

目前十五歲XD

D.目前居住地
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市)
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份)
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區)
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區)

台北市

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
1.是
2.否
3.不知道

F.個人的性取向
1.同性戀
2.異性戀
3.雙性戀
4.不確定

G.信仰
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派)
2.佛教
3.伊斯蘭教
4.泛靈信仰
5.無信仰
6.其他(請說明)

H.教育程度
1.未接受正規教育
2.國中以下(含國中畢)
3.高中
4.大學
5.研究所以上

只是目前而已XD"

I.職業
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家)
3.專職寫作家
4.老師/教育人員
5.勞工
6.公務員/服務業
7.工程師/科技業
8.科學家/研究人員
9.管理階層/商業
10.家管
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作
12.其他(請說明)

第二部份

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分
1.狼/犬
2.狐
3.獅
4.虎
5.豹\r
6.貓
7.馬
8.羽翼族(請說明)
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成)
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂)
11.其他(請說明)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)
1.狼之樂園
2.野性疆界
3.其他(請說明...)

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
1.繪圖
2.寫文章
3.程式設計/影片製作
4.其他(請說明)
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分

不常畫XD"目前還在實習階段

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
1.一年內
2.二到三年
3.三年以上


以下為問答

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

某種必然吧XD"自己找到了這裡

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

先回答第一題：應該算是個人的信仰

第二題：其實只是存脆喜好而已

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

感覺普普，有些方面較為排斥

收穫是得到很多啟發

失落是為了逃離現實吧

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

台灣不算很大，應該要對誰是誰分的很清楚

不要看到就不知道是誰..

優點的話應該就是很熱情

----------


## Genesis

第一部份

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性  

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 


E.是華獸嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是.....吧(我好像偷改了字... 


F.個人的性取向  
4.不確定 ...

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
我愛上帝!!(違

H.教育程度 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸創作者的身分
畫了放不上來....(啥?

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
2.一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
聽到朋友的評論，就拿了網址來了˙.˙ˊ
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.個人信仰
2.沒什麼特殊想法˙3˙ˋ
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
交到很多好朋友˙▽˙ˊ
絕對沒有失落的情況啦!(樂觀?!
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
這...只能說大家都很好(非"好人"...

----------


## 影

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
4.泛靈信仰

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 
(其實有點忘了呢...只能確定是這兩個選項的其中一個囧")

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

A:網路論壇

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

第一個問題阿......種族不知道可不可以算是答案呢?
第二個....環境保護者吧

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

感覺交流頗熱絡的~
還有看到很多很厲害的畫家~~

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

待改進阿....不太能明白的表示呢....不過應該會有得要加強的地方吧
優點....很多XD"

----------


## 野

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(k縣) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化
亂按的

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼?基因突變=w=/
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼?愛好和平者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落
各位獸人都因某種因素有緣來到獸人界，我覺得大家都是好獸^^

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
當然是舉行大行活動啦!!

----------


## 熾祈

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 

Ａ．女性。 


B.你的網路性別 

Ａ．中性。


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

Ａ．１４歲。


D.目前居住地 

Ａ．台灣、高雄市。


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 

Ａ．是。


F.個人的性取向 

Ａ．異性戀。


G.信仰 

Ａ．無信仰。 


H.教育程度 

Ａ．國中（正要升國三）。


I.職業 

Ａ．學生。



第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

Ａ．狼。



B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 

Ａ．狼之樂園。


C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 

Ａ．繪圖、寫文章。



D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

Ａ．一年內。



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

Ａ．首先是加入家族，最後才慢慢知道了一些獸人的資訊。（笑）

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 

Ａ１．個人信仰，總之有種說不出的感覺…

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

Ａ２．散播愛與和平的使者…（自爆）

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

Ａ．雖說跟大家還不太怎麼熟，但是我想，漸漸的，大概就會是一家人了吧？（苦笑）

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

Ａ．可以的話就多一點活動吧，優點很多，缺點少之又少ˇ（笑）（被巴）








　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　２００６／７／８

----------


## 霸龍

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(桃園縣桃園市)

E.是華人嗎
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
11.其他(請說明) 
龍
B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 
自己的家族XD"

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
獸人格鬥這款遊戲,第一眼看到就有一股莫名的感動XD

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1:嗯......目前是當交友的媒介
也可以說是尋找同好~
2:好朋友   (怪答案....囧

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
還在研究中.....

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
同上.....

----------


## 漣漪月影

(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用) 
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

淺意識~
網路無意間找到獸圖而喜歡~ 
後來人家介紹狼之樂園而加入~

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

1.我覺得獸人是具有大自然本性+人類的性質(就是有人的智商和會說話啦)的生物
所以獸人是一種具有人類般的文化
也很愛大自然~
是種比人類好的生物~
2.個人設定為平凡獸~

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

1.覺得台灣獸界跟日本的差不多~但有時也有特別的地方~
2.收穫是~畫圖更進步和更大開眼見~

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 


沒什麼太大意見耶~

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。 
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 食老TPOA

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
3.中性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

初期主要是受到Disney的作品Lion King影響，而開始接觸獸類文化。

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

獸人類似一種精神象徵，可能是power，可能是spirit，不論是代表哪種屬性，都可以歸類在「內在寄託」，其他的功能都偏向於附加效果。

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

類似「開發中國家」的感覺吧，至於收穫與失落的部分恕小生無法奉告。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

期望有一天外界能夠接受獸人文化，也期望有一天，獸人文化能接受外界文化，讓文化沒有藩籬，又能自成一格、不受打壓的存在。

----------


## BGs

沒有想到...大家都是直接回覆主題...
呃...是沒問題啦...不過已經那麼多人回覆了...發起人卻還沒有回覆..好像有點...

==============================

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
3.中性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台北市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 (而且很滿意自己的定位)

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 (越來越有無性的傾向......)

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園
2.野性疆界

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
2.寫文章(...)

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
2.二到三年 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

最初是從地獄(路西法地獄)追著獅子(拉昂前輩~)的足跡而到疆界(野性疆界)。
自身的獸人魂在更早以前就已經覺醒，只是從未與之對話。直至找到獸群的集會所後才開始反省獸人對自己的意義。

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

大部分我對獸人的印象建立在美國早期(198X、199X年)的資料上頭，目前還在追尋東方獸人的印象。整理聽過、看過的訊息，我認為獸人對許多人來說僅只是個次奇幻的藝術類別；而對部分的人們則是一種屬靈信仰，仰慕自然、反抗科技、排斥人類社會(不一定同時包含三者)的崇拜。有另一部分的人們視獸人為角色扮演遊戲，如化妝舞會般，實體還是無法脫離人類的控制。

自身獸魂，我想他是源自於對人類中心論的反抗，反抗[人類是進化的端點]、[只有人類才具有靈魂]、[萬物存在目的是為了作為人類獲得救贖的墊腳石]等等思想。討厭人類(討厭人類整體，但不討厭人類個體)，討厭人類怕改變，甚至是怕接受現實的個性；希望自己能夠有接受差異的存在、甚至是有違「常理」想法的能力。
自身獸魂的覺醒，存在的意義是監督主體──人類的思想，防止人類中心論支配自我。

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

還在發展。
台灣獸界還有很大的不定性，或許有可能成為動物保護的社群，或就單純僅止於對藝術作品的追求，無關現實；以我的觀點，目前比較偏向聊天室性質，具有相同(或部份相同)想法的人們聚在一起交換意見、嘗試著互相關心。

在台灣獸界...我從眾獸的隻字片語中吞食我所相信的片段，拾取我還無法理解的，等待消化。可是，可是似乎還無法理出完整的思想體系，我覺得台灣獸界的根還不夠紮實，這點也是缺點。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

我所認為的優點、缺點，請參考第三題。

希望台灣的獸人文化圈能夠成為對支持動物權利有所著墨的社群，成員們可以自豪的在公眾場合表明自己的社群身分(而且別人知道你在說什麼)。成員們能擁有共同的特質，亦即是包容與理解。這就是我所希望的。


==============================

目前預定在回收到100份資料時做統計與整理。(不知道要花多久的時間......)(時間拖的越久，調查的精確度會越低...)
或是在九月時做第一次統計。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用)
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
3.其他(不想說  :狐狸奸笑:  ) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性  

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台中市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
6.其他(騰格里及狼神) 

H.教育程度 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
2.二到三年 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
網友介紹

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼
自身的妄想(?)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
反人類者(?)
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
介於中間(?)
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，
不知道.無法定位
覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，
同上
以及你認為是優點的特色 
是中文(爆)

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 夜月之狼

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
男性 


B.你的網路性別 
公獸 


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
台灣省台南市 


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
不確定 (摸索中)

G.信仰 
無信仰(相信有神) 

H.教育程度 
國中以下(含國中畢) 
今年上高中
I.職業 
學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園、野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
繪圖 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
一年內(至今約十個月 從進入野疆開始算) 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

找某張圖，就誤打誤撞跑進異想森林啦！

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)
一種我喜歡的；不知道。 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

有朋友能分享真好。(現實中的朋友都不太喜歡這種的) 

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

別太腐啦！

有些老會員潛水是為了此呢！

----------


## 犽太

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(南市)

E.是華人嗎
1.是 

 F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定.....

G.信仰 
2.佛教 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 
A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
8.羽翼族(龍)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
3.三年以上 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
不知道~

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.個人的信仰
2.反人類者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
沒感覺~在接觸狼板前~都沒在接觸台灣獸界

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
同上

----------


## 南田功二

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣新竹縣 
E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
不確定

G.信仰 
2.佛教 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
熊族

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章  

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
看到一些漫畫的圖~就開始找找到此論壇~!!

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
把他當作人來看待大致上~

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
不知道也ˊ口ˋ....指把這些人當做時普通人來看代(意思是就是做朋友聊天如此而已)

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
不知道該怎麼說可能是有很多朋友可是有些人態度太可怕了呵呵....

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
不必改進^  ^這樣就好了~~態度可以改觀一些@  @

大致上~

----------


## rix

我也來填一下吧
這下暴露不少内情了  呼呼

==========狼爪分割線==========

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(北京) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上

4.二年內


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

亂逛網路/論壇逛到的

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

獸人是超越人類的完美物種?
而對獸魂 和所有生物和平相處 不排斥人類 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

感覺獸很多  僅此而已

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

要改進是肯定的 至少我認為目前獸界還處於不成熟階段 類似于原始社會但多了奴隸社會的東西 至少 保持了早期人類的思想和觀念 不過這也不足為其  因為所有*本質*都是一樣的

==========狼爪分割線==========

以上

----------


## 肥洋

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣高雄

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 

G.信仰 
4.泛靈信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 剛畢業

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
6.貓 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
A:算是從網路上吧...一開始是從動物((獸)開始，後來逐漸進入獸人文化

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
A:個獸生活型態的詮釋..也算是個交友的媒介..對於自我認定..只能算是一種身分吧..至少，比起人類我比較喜歡獸人這個身份

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
A:收穫的話..雖然大家..呃..應該說我本身不常去參加一些獸聚之類的活動，所以收獲只限於在網路上與某些比較熟識的獸友們討論的一些事，至於失落的話...是有時候..有些獸..會做出一些我認為不可思議的事，不過..後來想想..獸..只是一個自我認定的標準，本質上跟人..差不了多少(某些啦)，也稱不上是失落就是了...

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
希望阿，能讓人們充分明白我們是什麼就好了..沒想那麼多..至少..讓我家族中的長輩們聽到不要發出一些讓我很不舒服的感想....說實在的..很多人不了解我們是什麼..常常以為.."獸?獸人?你不要跟那些會跟動物OOXX的不好的人在一起好不好"<--我媽說的，至於優點..其實就跟所有的團體一樣，遇到困難或者是有事情會相互幫助吧..

----------


## 嵐隱

A.你的真實性別 
2.女性

B.你的網路性別 
2.女性

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣 桃園縣 中壢市

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定

G.信仰 
5.無信仰(偏基督教)

H.教育程度 
4.大學

I.職業 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作(米蟲)

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.犬

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 


C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
網路論壇 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
對我而言算是奇幻文學，不過感覺卻又很真實~

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)
生物共存主義。世上的生物各式各樣、都有牠存在的意義~

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
發展中狀態~~~~
收穫是認識了更多同好，失落是感覺有些逃避現實的感覺~

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
大家都是好獸...~v~/(就這樣~)

感覺自己回答的很膚淺...-_-u(敗

----------


## lion

[讚賞]感謝BG兄提供這項調查，此舉有助在此論壇的成員能真誠相待彼此坦承，
減少網路間的猜測，對樂園的成員來歷、愛好獸的起源有所幫助，對未來的發展
能彙集眾獸意見。盼調查能盡早順利完成，能有數據圖表的結論發表。
(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用) 
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(板橋) 


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
2.否 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 [已有終生伴侶]

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 


H.教育程度 

4.大學 

I.職業 

8.研究人員 / 夜間部學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

3.獅 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 

1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 

4.其他(請說明)  獅子王中文電子報(1999~2002) 獸典(2005~2006)

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

建立獅子王網站(1998~2004)後與獅迷閒聊天堂(2001~2003)[現為獅子王大草原(2004~2006)]

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 

1.自我價值觀為非人類並以獸做為自我認同，生活於現代社會
2.具部分人體與動物的結構但以動物的生理為主的生物
3.動物具有雙足行走能力(也可4足行走)並能言語溝通

自身獸魂，個人的認定:我是獅子，會自大炫耀，愛睡，愛吃肉，具有大貓的其他習性，希望跟貓科窩
在一起，吃素減少業障，下輩子投胎做獅子

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
獅子、獅子王陪伴我成長並度過學生時代的孤寂與人類打壓，轉入獸群後歷經起起落落，有得有失。
得:許多愛好動物的獸迷結交為好友，因有相似的學生時代背景或環境，會互相鼓勵依賴
失:許多想法與事件都不成熟，網路的猜忌與相互不信任造成分裂。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
獸迷相互依賴信任是美好的理想，一代新獸換舊獸，網路獸群成員流動性高，互信
從親近的獸迷朋友做起，小團體能長久相互扶持但也可能劃地自限成為意識形態。
言簡意賅點到為止。不論新獸與老獸與動物不同之處就是思考以及溝通，善用天賦能力
破除心中的障礙於疑惑，解開群體間的迷思。

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> *第一部份*


A.你的真實性別 
女性 

B.你的網路性別 
女性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
台灣(台中市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 

F.個人的性取向 
異性戀(虛擬的話同性異性都接納) 

G.信仰 
無信仰 

H.教育程度 
大學 

I.職業 
學生(不具其他職業身分) 





> *第二部份*


A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狐 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
二到三年 




> *以下為問答*


一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
原本是在YAHOO開了一個獸相關學院家族，認識了喜歡獸人的朋友，那個時候才正式加入獸界

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.雖然說是幻想，卻是展現自我真實一面的腳色，自身受魂，保持售與人類之間的中立者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
收穫是得到了不少繪畫上的幫助與技巧，失落則是畫技上的挫折
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色
缺點：自我中心太強
優點：認識了彼此

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市)-雲林 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 

G.信仰  
6.其他(自然+無神派) 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬  

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園  

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
網路論壇
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
個人信仰吧???不知如何說??? 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
反人類者+不知如何說???
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
感覺有歸屬感吧
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
要有活動吧...
比其他論壇更有向心力

----------


## 犽龍

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台南) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
自己的表弟(犽太)

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.個人信仰
2.還不知道

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
最近才加入~所以還不確定

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
最近才加入~所以還不確定

----------


## 段星魂

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 宜蘭
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 大概
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 亞人八．考慮中

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 學校的同學才看的到
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

朋友介紹　被腐兔死拖活拉半年
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 興趣

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
此題保留
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

優點阿　　大概是大家對於事物的認知都比較豁達八

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣台北
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(諾斯替) 
2.佛教(藏傳密宗) 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(想要作曲) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上(六年) 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

記不清楚了，好像是因為想要探究人的存在意義，於是在搜尋引擎輸入了"獸人"這個字，這就是一切的開始

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

獸人是人的本心，是人的過去、現在以及未來

對於自己，個人的認知是破除生物不能語言、不能分辨善惡之鎖鍊者，如果人是因為吃了禁果而為高尚的存在，那麼讓其他的生物也吃了吧

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

收穫是遇到了許多能跳開社會主義與人類中心思想的人

失落是也有許多人在自我的認知上迷失

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

優點是能夠理性並且樂觀地互相扶持與指導，並相信於尚未實現的美好，在現實世界中得以爽朗地走

有待加強的部份是不同的意見之間尚還無法融洽地協調，整個文化圈也尚在一個自我定義的青少年階段，不過這些都算是必經之路吧

總之，我相信在一個成熟、富有赤子之心而風趣的領導人的監督下，這個文化圈的未來，是光明的

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 

雄性 

 B.你的網路性別 

公的 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 

台灣(台中縣)

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 

是 

F.個人的性取向 

2.異性戀 

G.信仰 

騰格里

H.教育程度 

五專

I.職業 

學生


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

狼

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 

1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 

1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

三年以上 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

網路

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

對於獸人的看法....奇幻文化

自身獸魂.....環境保護者、反人類者皆有
騰格里和狼為信仰

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

一個非凡的目標

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

外界能接受獸人文化.希望以後有詩詞文章和繪畫能以獸人為主題在社會上出現

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣中部 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰  
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作  

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
3.獅 (萬歲萬歲萬萬歲!!!)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
找獅子圖~然後就是上天的安排XD

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼

獸人是一個完全的個體(就跟猩猩演化成人類意思相同)
獸人跟人類只是名稱不同，但是他們都是活再是上的一份子

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

單純的完全個體，不具任何一方意義。

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

沒有特別覺得哪裡不好。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

大家庭的感覺即可，改進的地方大多是個人，這就跟人際關係意思一樣

----------


## 池

A.你的真實性別 
女性 


B.你的網路性別 
2.女性 
(雖然一直被誤認為男...快要不想承認自己是女生了(炸))


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
7~14歲 


D.目前居住地 
台灣 新竹市


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 


F.個人的性取向 
雙性戀  or 不確定 

G.信仰 
無信仰 


H.教育程度 
國中以下(含國中畢) 


I.職業 
學生(不具其他職業身分) 



第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狼/犬 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園 野性疆界 


C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
繪圖 


D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
網路 野性疆界

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
認識同好+喜愛動物

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
狼版很溫暖xD

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
不清楚耶 總之~在這裡很快樂x3

----------


## 孤獨之狼

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(不想說)

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台北縣，新莊市)
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(狼神及騰格里) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上(從小三開始吧)


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

自己發覺

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 

都有吧，也是個人象徵，也總覺得是自己的真實身分

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

不敢說是環境保護者啦，反人類者倒是挺像的，大概是動物愛好者吧

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

收穫是，讓我知道原來台灣也有許多獸人
感覺沒有失落

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

太腐了吧，感覺上又無須改進
優點嘛，沒有種族排斥，不像別的人類有歧視異種族

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

我也來做一下吧~~

A.你的真實性別 
1.雄性 


B.你的網路性別 
1公



C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 


3.15~18歲 



D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台中) 




E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 (華獸)


F.個人的性取向 

2.異性戀 (有人類女友)



G.信仰 
6.其他(蒼生海) 

H.教育程度 


3.高中 


I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

11.其他(蜥蜴一族) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 


C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

自身獸魂引起 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

獸人是想擺脫現今社會文化的束縛所產生的一族.是保護者.平衡者(調整者?) 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

還未成熟

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

發展的速度很驚人~~大概是現今社會的反動

----------


## KAORI

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(宜蘭) 


E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 


F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 


G.信仰 
5.無信仰 


H.教育程度 
3.高中 


I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

朋友介紹 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 

交友媒介


三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

交的很多朋友

----------


## 希諾道

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
香港

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 
神獸信仰者(自己創作的信仰)

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
5.勞工 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
11.其他(請說明) 
(11的解釋：有翼龍族,翼為冰的翅膀)
(兩個身份^^"貪心吧)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 (新手加入而已..)

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

回答：貼圖板,電玩遊戲

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

回答：獸人對我來說是生存動力,個人的信仰,我相信獸人是可以實在的存在的
對於我的自身獸魂,我只想當一個平凡角色,與其他獸人或人類和平共存就可以了
個人的的認定是：環境保護者+和平祈禱者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

回答：收獲就是真的大開眼界,不論是智識及想法也很強勁,實在是太棒了
失落的是,總感到自己有一種 技不如人 的感覺

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

回答：這處的獸人文化看似比香港的好,說到要改進的地方可說是還沒有吧
特色來說,相比起香港的留言板,這兒的獸智識真的比我在香港看到的更多

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

A.你的真實性別 
1.雄性 


B.你的網路性別 
1公 



C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 


3.15~18歲 



D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(新竹) 




E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 吧?(華獸) 


F.個人的性取向 

2.都可以吧 



G.信仰 
6.沒有...(?


H.教育程度 


3.高中 


I.職業 
1.學生 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

11.狼/虎 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 



C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

3.有四年以上 嚕


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

自身獸魂引起 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

獸人是想擺脫現今社會所帶來的束縛.. 環境保護者
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

沒成熟 ...

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

越來越盛大嚕  速度很驚人~~

----------


## 山風

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 高雄縣 鳳山市
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 基督教(但是沒在上教會...XD)
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

奇摩家族、朋友介紹

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

個人崇高的信仰、交友的媒介、認為自己就是獸(人)；與萬物和平相處者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

收穫：交到了(?)滿多的獸友，也稍微學到了一點繪畫技巧，很有歸屬感，能跟同好一起享受這個樂園真是再好不過的事情啦^W^!!

失落：圖畫的很爛....只能觀賞別獸的圖圖....

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

不知道該怎麼回答...，總而言之，我希望獸人文化圈能夠擴張至全國、全世界、甚至全宇宙！！讓更多人了解、認同獸人的文化。

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 
1男性

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 
1男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 
315~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 
2中國大陸 湖北省

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 
1是

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 
2异性恋

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 
6其他（某种自然的……宗教吧）

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 
3高中

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 
1学生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 
1狼

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 
1狼之乐园

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 
1绘图

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 
3三年以上

----------


## M.S.Keith

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
6.道教

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
A:網路家族介紹

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
A:個人信仰與交友媒介。對於環境保育（多數）與反人類（少數）皆有。


三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
A:收穫:接觸較多的獸與觀念
  失落:感覺到自身的渺小(苦笑)


四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色
A:能夠吸收有實力的獸加入~要稍微加強審核技巧~~優點就是能夠觀察到夠種的獸~

----------


## WA. 璇

以下藍色的字是我的回筆

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(香港 Hong Kong) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.當然是啦~ 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下 3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼人2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.影片製作 (用powerpoint做的, 遲些會放到狼之樂園)4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 (去年的８月尾） 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
　朋友介紹 的　（狼人阿難介紹 的）

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 幻想出大的人物，沒什麼
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
動物及環境保護者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
知道可以怎橡把動物畫得更真，對狼加深了認識，知道狼好的一面

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
已經很好了
感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。 
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 思樂炎

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
男性


B.你的網路性別 
男性


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
15~18歲

D.目前居住地 
台灣 台中

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是

F.個人的性取向 
不確定

G.信仰 
基督宗教 基督教

H.教育程度 
高中

I.職業 
學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狼／犬

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
寫文章

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
一年內


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

網路論壇

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

１.個人的信仰吧....
２.反人類者[滿討厭人類....雖然自己也是＞＂＜]


三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

還在努力吧！

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

沒有種族排斥，至少來這可以找到同好！

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。 
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## Michile

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣台北

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
2.否 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
4.泛靈信仰 
6.其他：我自己

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
5.豹 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
我自己

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
在普通人類和野生生物之間的平衡。

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
若是對於自己的話，只是自我中心思想，探索自我，及單純地追求一種美的形式。

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
秘．密．

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
還不想評論這種問題，不符合我的美感。(笑)

----------


## Ghostalker

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性


B.你的網路性別 
1.男性


C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 


D.目前居住地 
2.中國大陸   天津 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 


G.信仰 
6.其他(請說明)  一方面崇尚科学 另一方面信仰埃及多神教

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
2.狐 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
3.其他(請說明...)  DA、FA、SA、Anthro Asia

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

2.二到三年 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
游戏，因为喜欢埃及的神，而埃及的许多神都是兽头人身。我再查询Anubis的图片的时候找到了DA，并且在面作为兽人艺术家进行创作。


二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
兽人是个人的信仰，是对万物平等的一种体现。
我自己是一个环境保护者，同时也乐于清除破坏环境的人类

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
还不错，比我想象中好很多。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
我希望能够把贴图区作为俱乐部放到DA、FA或者SA上面。因为那里的图片管理非常方便。

----------


## 綠風

*第一部份* 

*A.你的真實性別* 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

*B.你的網路性別* 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

*C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)* 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

*D.目前居住地* 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(加拿大) 

*E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)* 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

*F.個人的性取向* 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

*G.信仰* 
1.基督宗教(不清楚教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

*H.教育程度* 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

*I.職業* 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

*第二部份* 

*A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分* 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

*B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)* 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(DA/FA) 

*C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)* 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

*D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間* 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


*以下為問答* 

*一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)*

由朋友介紹的獸人格鬥遊戲開始的


*二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)*

理性上認為獸人是奇幻文化裡的腳色

*又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)*

個人是想成為獸人
獸性大於人性 = 反對人類者的獸人
人性大於獸性 = 與人共存的獸人 


*三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落*

在這邊特別感謝所有與我交流過的畫家
也對其他不認識的表示敬意
因為沒有他們就沒有今天的我 


*四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色*

自從出國後才正式進入獸界的
所以對台灣的獸人文化不清楚
在這邊不予置評

----------


## 黑月影狼

反正剛加入~也來做吧..當自我介紹
A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)
3.15~18歲

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣~桃園市

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向
3.雙性戀

G.信仰 
5.無信仰

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 (但是畫太爛.很少上傳)

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
很久以前就開始注意.只是最近才發現這個好網站

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
我也不曉得~可能是在某些論壇看到獸耳的貼圖後就愛上了吧

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
沒想過呢~只是喜歡吧.環境保護者嚕

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
不夠興盛...好的網站不多

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
對於缺點...沒特別想過
不過很高興台灣有許多獸友常常上傳一些貼圖
很感謝

----------


## 迪亞狼

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣--台北市 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
3.不知道 (什麼是華人XD?)

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
6.其他(請說明) --騰格里 XD (被拖走，這個不行的話就是"沒有")

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
2.寫文章  
4.其他(請說明) ---網頁設計

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
2.二到三年 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
A: 小說、電影

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
A1: 交友的媒介
A2: 環境保護者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落
A: 在台灣好像不怎麼流行 , 會有人用異樣的眼光看待 , 結論: 失落

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色
A: 希望能發揚光大 XD , 優點阿...至少還有人願意推廣這文化

----------


## 亞多士

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 如旁邊的“來自“
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 （一半吧！）
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

在偶然的機會下，原先只試想找科幻類小說，結果就到這裡了

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.是一種人類對自身缺陷的一種補償心態
2.純粹的幻想加逃避吧？？To know the reason, Athos is the key.

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
有很大的進步空間（相較於本人“獸？“的經驗），也讓自己了解這裡有另一片空間來休憩
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
是一個供畫家們及作家們大顯身手的地方，特色嘛....小說寫的不錯！！（這是特色嗎？）
感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。 
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## firewolf

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台北縣新店市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章(網誌) 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
天意阿~再找資料的時候就發現了論壇
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
一種精神的寄託，融入自我並發現其真理(囧?)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
人類肆意破壞自然生態，危害地球，改變生機，這是需要改進的。所以…應該要算環境保護者吧？
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
台灣喜愛獸人的族群並不大，但是獸與獸之間的互動良好，台灣獸界還有很大的進步空間。
收穫：以此為媒介認識了很多同好，也對此得到人生的啟發，得到了很多平常不會體會到的事物。
失落：尚待自我發覺。
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
希望未來的獸人文化圈能更加的蓬勃發展，其實族群大小各有好壞，大的話就能更加的多元化，互相了解，得到啟發並以此讓文化圈更進一步發展，缺點是範圍過於廣泛，使其更難接觸，也許會變成第二個敗壞的社會？
族群小的話就相反了，小雖小，被限制住了，但是看得出來在文化方面還是有在慢慢前進，並且因為獸群範圍不廣，因此可以對彼此更加的認識。
針對此點改進的話相信在未來的獸人文化圈可以更加的邁進。

----------


## davidliau

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
男性 

B.你的網路性別 
男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
台灣 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 

F.個人的性取向 
不確定 

G.信仰 
其他(佛教和道教混著信) 

H.教育程度 
大學 

I.職業 
學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狼 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
只有這裡耶

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
寫文章(網遊小說裡有獸人算不算？) 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
在別的論壇透過網友資訊交換得知的

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(奇幻文化的次類別) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
抱歉 老實說並沒有想過這麼多 只覺得是一種新的種族

三.四.兩題因為還不是很深入獸人文化，請恕本獸無法作答

----------


## 北極狼

(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用) 
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
2.女性 

B.你的網路性別 
2.女性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
2.7~14歲 

D.目前居住地 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
香港

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
基督教

H.教育程度 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 






第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內

----------


## 黃色笨蛋

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性  

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
 3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(台北縣新店市)  

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
2.寫文章(網誌) 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
朋友介紹的 別於人的另一股清流 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
獸人是個人類到達極限思想所創造的勢力吧

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
2.女性 


B.你的網路性別 
2.女性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣台北

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
6.自創狼教

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
1.學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 (摻一點貓性)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
網路逛到LSI的網站

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼
個人的信仰

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼
環境保護者、反人類者、溝通媒介

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
還未完全了解

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
同上題

----------


## 墨

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(高雄市) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
 3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰(如果有神能把我變成獸人的,我就信!) 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

網路論壇(誤打誤撞....)


二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

個人的信仰

反人類者(畢竟兩者之間還是有差別吧...)


三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

原來有好多同伴啊(現實周圍沒有同類)

----------


## 小劍

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(三重市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

網路論壇
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
心中隱藏許久的真實自我
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)
希望人可以設身處地的為地球著想 
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
很高興看到那麼多的同好

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
終於找到自己的家

----------


## 妤

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(新竹市)目前在桃園唸書 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
在RZ繪圖聊天室經由兩位朋友介紹來的>w</
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
非常的有親切感^^~很棒的奇幻生物
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
希望人類也能多多保護自然環境(哎呀"可能想的太天真了=3="
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
收穫~多了好多同樣興趣的朋友~好感動QˇQ
失落~目前沒有...QˇQ因為得到了很多呢

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
我希望有朝一日讓大家能裝扮成獸人一族到街上遊行(希望有這個節日XD

----------


## 阿難

藍字是答案A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 
5.香港

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是(我不是獸人嗎?) 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀(啥啊?沒看過雙性戀嗎?) 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 (我信有神)
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢)( 中二)
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
其實小時候已喜歡狼了。機緣巧合下，在2005年的暑假找到樂園，開始接觸獸文化。同年11月29日正式加入獸界(加入樂園)。

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
奇幻生物、信仰、生存意義。(不是誇張)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
野性的升華、使自己有別於人的地方、生存意義。
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
是精神上的家吧(有點誇張)，我靈魂休息的地方。我在這裡學到很多東西。^w^
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
很好(廢話)，如果香港也有獸人文化圈就好了。TwT

----------


## 鵺影

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性  

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣

E.是華人嗎
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
1.學生

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
3.三年以上 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化

貼圖板

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼

個人的信仰

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼

環境保護者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

台灣的獸界正在成長,
雖然目前都只是算是檯面下的活動,
但是期盼有一天能像同性戀者一樣,
光明正大的舉辦大型公開活動.

----------


## Freelancer

第一部份

A.你的真實性別
1.男性


B.你的網路性別
1.男性

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)
3.15~18歲

D.目前居住地
4.非亞洲(U.S.A)

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
1.是

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀


G.信仰
5.無信仰


H.教育程度
3.高中


I.職業
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)

第二部份

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分
1.狼/犬

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)
1.狼之樂園

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
1.一年內


以下為問答

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

就是胡乱的找到来吧~

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

奇幻文化, 但獸对我而言是環境和自然的保護者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

台灣獸界是我第一个接触的獸界, 我觉得在樂園裹每头獸也很亲切~

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

把外界的有色眼镜除下来。

----------


## Silarce

A.你的真實性別
1.男性
2.女性
3.其他(請說明)

B.你的網路性別
1.男性
2.女性
3.中性
4.其他(請說明)

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)
1.0~6歲
2.7~14歲
3.15~18歲
4.19~25歲
5.26~35歲
6.36~45歲
7.46~65歲
8.66歲以上

D.目前居住地
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市)台中縣
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份)
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區)
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區)

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
1.是
2.否
3.不知道

F.個人的性取向
1.同性戀
2.異性戀
3.雙性戀
4.不確定

G.信仰
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派)
2.佛教
3.伊斯蘭教
4.泛靈信仰
5.無信仰
6.其他(請說明)

H.教育程度
1.未接受正規教育
2.國中以下(含國中畢)
3.高中
4.大學
5.研究所以上

I.職業
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家)
3.專職寫作家
4.老師/教育人員
5.勞工
6.公務員/服務業
7.工程師/科技業
8.科學家/研究人員
9.管理階層/商業
10.家管
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作
12.其他(請說明)

第二部份

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分
1.狼/犬
2.狐
3.獅
4.虎
5.豹\r
6.貓
7.馬
8.羽翼族(請說明)
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成)
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂)
11.其他(請說明)

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)
1.狼之樂園
2.野性疆界
3.其他(請說明...)

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
1.繪圖
2.寫文章
3.程式設計/影片製作
4.其他(請說明)
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
1.一年內
2.二到三年
3.三年以上


以下為問答

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
一開始是看到獸王記的雜誌介紹後莫名奇妙的對狼人感到莫大的興趣
    然後就進入這個圈子啦
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)
應該是看成奇幻文化的次類別吧,不過卻帶有一點狂熱
    環境保護者+一點反人類
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落
沒有特別的感覺,收穫的話大概就是可以接觸到更多東西吧
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
並沒有特別的期望,優點跟特色的話.....沒注意= =

題外話,調查這個做什麼阿－　－

----------


## 逆

(第一部分、第二部分僅做為統計之用)
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
台中縣

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
2.異性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
看了狼圖騰和刺客系列(robin hobb)後對狼/狼人產生極大興趣

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
1.個人的信仰(?)
2.反人類者


三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
不久前加入，故無法回答，目前是呈正向。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
跟國外差不多吧。主要是因為文化差異造成不是那麼多人放得開來玩?

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 狼漪

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別

 2.女性

B.你的網路性別 

2.女性  

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地

1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 

北縣   永和市

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)

1.是 

F.個人的性取向 

2.異性戀

G.信仰 

1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
長老教會

H.教育程度 

2.國中以下(含國中畢) 


I.職業

1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 


D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
自己上網找的

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
單存的狂戀^^
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
反人類  找到一片自己能自由自在的天空

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
有家的感覺
......但..我好像錯了~"~
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

這樣就很好了^^
希望大家都跟一家人一樣吧?!

----------


## 光狼

有色為填了
第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.香港(HK)屯門(TM) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 
5.不方便回答

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(個人專神) 「每人也有自己專屬的神」

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(債主) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(月狼人)「因月而獸人化」 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內(龐大的) 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 (個人的)


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
搜尋器

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

獸人是我心目中的身份,是另一個我

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

收穫:源源不絕的討倫及交友機會
失落:失去了無聊的時間(笑

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
希望台灣的獸人文化圈會有更集中,
改進:有更多版子
優點:熱心的人很多

感謝你的回答，問題到此結束，請使用回覆訊息傳回問卷。 
若有意願，可以直接回覆本文或僅回覆問答的部份。

----------


## 小熊

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣屏東縣

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教（派別不知道，因為我都在網路查經） 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化
網路論壇

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
獸人是人與動物溝通的橋樑，個人認定自己是環境保護者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
親切，熱心，充滿愛動物的心

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

建立溝通動物和人的橋樑

----------


## 庫洛

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性  

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
3.15~18歲  

D.目前居住地 
3.香港(沙田)  

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是  

F.個人的性取向  
3.雙性戀 

G.信仰 
5.無信仰 

H.教育程度 
3.高中 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)  

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
5.豹  

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖  

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內  


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化
網路論壇,貼圖板,遊戲,動漫

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼
個人的信仰、交友的媒介
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼
環境保護者和少許的反人類

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
收穫:能結交到更多亞洲的獸
失落:暫時沒有

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色
改進:現在就好,香港也可以這樣就好了0.0

----------


## 狼 - 月

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性  

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

3.15~18歲 

D.目前居住地 

香港

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 

1.是 

F.個人的性取向 

2.異性戀 

G.信仰 

1.基督宗教

H.教育程度 

2.國中以下(含國中畢) 

I.職業 

1.學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 

1.狼

B.常上的獸人論壇

1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作 

1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 

1.一年內  

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 

網路論壇

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 

其他:現實沒有但卻一直幻想有這種世界

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 

不知道

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

有禮貌,熱情,幫我找到興趣,目標,改變了我的性格,人生

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

優點是品德很好,要改進的地方想不到

----------


## windta

我願意信任此次問卷發起者的道德操守，並感謝發起者的用心。

以下問題開始： 

第一部份
A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 

B.你的網路性別 
3.中性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
4.19~25歲 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣，台北。

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 

F.個人的性取向 
演變至無性。
(靈魂狀態仍偏陽 ，二次元。)

G.信仰 
6.自然信仰，並相信有非人為的所信的神。

H.教育程度 
4.大學 

I.職業 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作/待役中。

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
11 表(犬)，裏(兔)。

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
5.目前不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.正式半年內 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化

不特定時期，小時候非常喜歡動物玩偶，尤其是犬類。
電玩遊戲中有動物類的優先，但無法養寵物，因過敏體質跟無法反應。

正式接觸獸人文化:原是為了[虎源太]，後期正式加入並摸索中。


二. 認為獸人是什麼
用雲來表示：一種視界，摸不著但實際存在。

自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼
環境保護者、反人類者，偏中性 

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 

收穫：能看到很多華人世界的優秀繪畫，並開啟在下想創作的原點。

很親切但是無形中有緊張感。
暫論:人還是人，獸還是獸，這兩種交集下看個人。
畢竟這些定義仍屬於在人類的意志與定義，只能說是自己的靈魂決定。

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 

缺點：沒有參與太多不予評論。
優點：繪畫，文字才能者眾多。

----------


## 獠牙

名前:獠牙小子

第一部份

A.你的真實性別
1.男性

B.你的網路性別
1.男性

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算)
4.19~25歲
在下1986年生

D.目前居住地
1.台灣台北縣

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準)
1.是
爺爺是大陸來的國民革命軍
奶奶是客家人
外公是閩南人
外婆是帶有日本血統的閩南人
所以是華人吧?!
(雖然個人偏向國際主義, 不太喜歡分種族  @@)

F.個人的性取向
1.同性戀

G.信仰
6.其他(無神論)
在下的意思是,
這個世界也許有神,
但絕對不是耶穌阿拉等等...
而是超越這一切想像的存在,
但是這個問題還是沒弄清楚,
姑且就是無神論吧!
(不過共產主義可以算是信仰嗎?  XD)

H.教育程度
4.大學

I.職業
1.學生(不具其他職業身分)
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作
12.其他(請說明)
目前是渾蛋大學生,
不過會兼家教誤人子弟耶  @@
上面三種都重複到了
(雖然在下的職業比較想寫上"無產階級的先鋒"  XD)

第二部份

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂)
有想過貓 狼 犬 鷹 蟲  @@

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選)
1.狼之樂園

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選)
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間
1.一年內

以下為問答(申論題  XD)

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)

就是這個論壇, 不小心晃到的
(明明是為了期末報告找資料,怎麼會找到這裏  囧)

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他)

獸人....
在下覺得可以說是一種信仰...但好像又不是
一種追求合諧和力量的欲望(獸慾?  XD)
到不能說是反人類者,
畢竟人也是一種生物,
應該說是反社會

或者說對自然力量的追求,
是對過度包裝的資本主義消費文化的一種反動

在下的獸魂,
其實跟上面差不多,
崇拜並且渴望得到獸人般強大的力量
也可能是對合諧的一種追求?(好像太抽象了  囧)
反社會當然有,
還有人說在下天生反骨  = =

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落

想不到居然有這樣的地方  @@
在下才剛踏入這裡1天,所以可能還沒辦法提出什麼深刻的感想  囧
不過整個看下來...
沒想到會這麼多人
覺得很多人都好厲害  @@
這裡也讓人覺得很溫暖  

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

就很多方面來說,
獸人文化圈可能不只不是主流,
還有被視為異端或被排擠的可能
能夠找到像這樣的地方
發展的也不錯
在下覺得這樣其實已經很不錯了  @@
只能說在下目前才剛入門,
還說不上有什麼改進的地方吧?!

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
    男性。

B.你的網路性別 
    男性。

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
   19歲。

D.目前居住地 
    台灣，新竹縣竹北市。
目前搬家中，詳細地址未知(還沒背起來...囧") 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
   是。

F.個人的性取向 
   雙性戀....吧?


G.信仰 
    基本上可以說是沒有，不過到也不排斥他人的宗教。(可有可無類型?)
   不過不喜歡容易產生激進派的宗教。(像是....中東地區的....)

H.教育程度 
   大學獸一枚XD

I.職業 
   學生。

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
    龍人族

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.龍之國度
.....etc.

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
   不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
    三年以上(嚴格來說是5年)


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
    日版網站的獸/獸人貼圖區=>英版的獸/獸人貼圖區=>華人創作的獸/獸人貼圖區、論壇、網站等

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
    Ans 1：個人認為，獸人最早是由信仰開始發源(動物信仰)，逐漸演變成奇幻文學中的角色，最後才浮出檯面，成為交友的媒介之一。(阿，好像離題了...)

    Ans 2：對於自身的獸魂，我是屬於偏向環境保護者的獸，只要人類不向我族侵略，我也不會找他們麻煩，換言之就是"井水不犯河水"吧。
                   但如果人類願意和平相處，我倒也不會反對，只是依然會有所警戒。(畢竟人類的組成很複雜，啥時會有足以危害我族的人類出現都不知道，當然要抱持觀望的態度。)

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落
     很不錯阿，我學到了不少關於獸的知識，也遇見了很多獸。
     失落?真要說的話大概就是......人類對我們的偏見程度，依然還維持在早期他們對同性戀剛出現時的偏見一樣XD

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
     目前見識尚淺，沒有太多感覺.....
這就是所謂的"一切順利"嗎?(摩亞大人附身)

----------


## 白狐

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
女性

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 
男性

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 
年齡是祕密

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 
台灣，員林

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 
我會中文就是了

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 
….不知道

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 
有神論

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 
大專

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 
學生

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 
狐 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 
狼之樂園

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 
不具獸人/獸創作者的身分，欠扁的白狐是來白看的

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 
.一年內還不到半年

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
從貼圖知道的
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
卡通人物；動物的進化

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
有向心力，看到大家畫的那麼多的作品

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色
造型再可愛點（欠扁）

----------


## W.D.silent

A.你的真實性別 
男性 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
15~30歲 

D.目前居住地 
台灣   中部 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 

F.個人的性取向 
不確定 

G.信仰 
無信仰 


H.教育程度 
高中 

I.職業 
學生/服務業 


第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
狼/羽翼族 合成獸(非單一特性組成) 


B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
繪圖 
寫文章 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
三年以上 


以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
A:一切都是偶然

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他)
A:最完美的生物

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
A:旁觀者

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
A:1.WELL~~還不賴        2. 剛開始是純粹喜歡      現在發展到想創作

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色

A:目前沒有想法

----------


## 銀楓

A.你的真實性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.其他(請說明) 

B.你的網路性別 
1.男性 
2.女性 
3.中性 
4.其他(請說明) 

C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 
1.0~6歲 
2.7~14歲 
3.15~18歲 
4.19~25歲 
5.26~35歲 
6.36~45歲 
7.46~65歲 
8.66歲以上 

D.目前居住地 
1.台灣(若可以的話，請註明縣市) 台北市
2.中國大陸(若可以的話，請註明省份) 
3.其他亞洲國家(請註明國家或地區) 
4.非亞洲(請註明國家或地區) 

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
1.是 
2.否 
3.不知道 

F.個人的性取向 
1.同性戀 
2.異性戀 
3.雙性戀 
4.不確定 

G.信仰 
1.基督宗教(若可以的話，請說明所屬教派) 
2.佛教 
3.伊斯蘭教 
4.泛靈信仰 
5.無信仰 
6.其他(請說明) 

H.教育程度 
1.未接受正規教育 
2.國中以下(含國中畢) 
3.高中(已經畢業.目前準備指考= =) 
4.大學 
5.研究所以上 

I.職業 
1.學生(不具其他職業身分) 
2.畫家(含插畫家、漫畫家) 
3.專職寫作家 
4.老師/教育人員 
5.勞工 
6.公務員/服務業 
7.工程師/科技業 
8.科學家/研究人員 
9.管理階層/商業 
10.家管 
11.待業中/打工或無定期工作 
12.其他(請說明) 

第二部份 

A.自我認定獸人/獸的身分 
1.狼/犬 
2.狐 
3.獅 
4.虎 
5.豹 
6.貓 
7.馬 
8.羽翼族(請說明) 龍
9.合成獸(非單一特性組成) 
10.不定(無特定型態的獸魂) 
11.其他(請說明) 

B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
1.狼之樂園 
2.野性疆界 
3.其他(請說明...) 

C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
1.繪圖 
2.寫文章 
3.程式設計/影片製作 
4.其他(請說明) 
5.不具獸人/獸創作者的身分 

D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
1.一年內 
2.二到三年 
3.三年以上 

以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板) 
好像是奇摩知識搜尋"獸人"時發現狼之樂園?.. 
二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
照生物圈的弱肉強食.適者生存的原則來講
應該會存在的種族..但不知為何地球演變至今依然沒有
只活在人們的夢想和幻想中的..
一個很帥氣的種族
又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
不清楚= =..環境保護者吧? (覺得地球汙染真是很糟糕的一件事..)
三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
目前介入不深(幸運XD?)..
台灣獸界嘛..應該還在起步階段?
收穫當然是樂園嚕XD..
失落則是和樂園許多獸比較下覺得自己畫技好差..(汗)
四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
希望能持續發展
其他不清楚..沒意見

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

第一部份 

A.你的真實性別 
.男性 


B.你的網路性別 
男性 
C.你的年齡(以作答時的實歲計算) 

19~25歲 


D.目前居住地 
台灣,台北縣中和市

E.是華人嗎(以自己的認定為基準) 
是 
F.個人的性取向 


如果以獸人來說是雙性戀,再現實應該是不確定 


G.信仰 

無信仰 


H.教育程度 
大學中


I.職業 
學生

第二部份 

羽翼族(龍族)
B.常上的獸人論壇(複選) 
狼之樂園 


C.有進行哪些關於獸人/獸的創作(曾經發佈過的)(複選) 
繪圖 


D.接觸獸人文化多久的時間 
一年內 



以下為問答 

一.最初是藉由何種媒界而開始接觸獸人文化(網路論壇、朋友介紹或是貼圖板)
當初純粹是為了找龍的相關圖片,但找久了之後反而開始想要了解 

二.對於獸人的看法，認為獸人是什麼(單純是奇幻文化的次類別、個人的信仰、交友的媒介、或其他) 
小弟認為是種奇幻文化,但不論如何我還是相信有這個世界的存在

又，對於自身獸魂，個人的的認定是什麼(環境保護者、反人類者、或其他) 
反人類者......吧?

三.台灣獸界給你的感覺如何，帶給你什麼收穫或失落 
在樂園上,帶給我的收穫事繪圖問題方面的交流及觀點和思想上面的交流,也是能找到志同道合的好友的地方

四.希望台灣的獸人文化圈是什麼樣子，覺得還有哪些待改進的地方，以及你認為是優點的特色 
希望能讓其他對這些不熟的朋友能更了解而不是曲解了他們

----------


## 狼王白牙

經作者表示, 本主題已經寫成研究報告, 調查已結束

故封鎖, 保留原始資料的完整性

感謝各位的熱烈回應

調查報告在: http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=11683

----------

